# Things have really dropped off here



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I remember the day when this board was full of reports, but a couple of bad striper seasons seems to have choked it out.

We have a shad run building up, a striper run on the Assateague, and the possibility of a summer season with high salinity (which equals trout, blues, flounder).

So where are you folks fishing?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm shadding right now on the Potomac but getting ready in the next week or so to hit AI...how's bout you?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

This weekend is still open for me. Trying to decide if I'll give a last shot at the bay or if I want to hit Assateague. It's late for the bay bay and early for AI.

This time of year, it's tough to pick the right option.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Going out to SPSP tomorrow if work doesn't interfere. Gonna take my family with me.

Anybody know if Anglers has fresh herring/bunker? Or somewhere else on this side of the bridge might have some?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'd hit AI early in the morning, if nothing produces until mid-day, then I'll try the bay w/ those extra bunkers. 

Hey Axon, where are you fishing this week? Give me a call buddy!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

When you mean this board if you mean MD/DE then I think its just a matter of the majority of folks fishing are up in the northern part where it takes longer for the rest of the fish to come in. Its mostly stripers and perch unless you are oceanside or down tangier way and below. It'll pick up around mid May.

If I get a wireless connection from the pier I promise to make a report on each fish for ya =)


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, I'll go public, the last two weeks I was *SUPPOSED* to be off early Wednesday, off Friday and Saturday, but, both weeks was told "sorry" and I know what is up, but have been promised that next week off at noon Wed., and not back until Saturday, soall who know, know where I will be, and hopefully cacthing not just fishing!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

lately i've been hitting the shad a little bit on the gunpowder and working hard for a small amount of lm bass in the gunpowder quarry. I think i am probably not even bothering with those other bass until topwater starts in august however i think this dry spring will bring some interesting runs in the upper and middle bay this year.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

This board has seen an absence of participation for the last 5 weeks. I think the boating board is getting more hits. Rumor has it that everyone is fishing FRESH WATER and no place to post. Had to get that in. The way I look at it is that there are too many boards to post on. I'l like to see the Lounge and Supporter boards eliminated and everyone post on their regional board. Now I have to read 4 different boards to keep up with what's going on. Just leave it by region. So what if a subject isn't exactly fish related. I see absolutely nothing wrong reading about someones charter or headboat trip on the regionals. They're more likely to get attention there than channel surfing. Getting to be like the government. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> I'l like to see the Lounge and Supporter boards eliminated and everyone post on their regional board.


Get rid of the Lounge???? 
That's where I live....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I think there are a lot of factors for the lack of reports. First of all FLF is in Germany so there goes half of the reports right there. The chesapeake bay has not been producing the past few years like it should. There is good action on the coast but not enough anglers from this board. I try and go fishing as often as I can but that's only once or twice a week. I rarely fish the bay and only did two nights ago because I was on the way to visit my parents. This should be a good year of fishing so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I agree with Anthony, I think fishing (at the 
shore at least ) is getting ready to 
explode. Reports should sky rocket around
Memorial Day....folks will be taking more
vacation days and the fish will be in by 
then. I would give it another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I haven't been able to fish as much as I'd like due to many factors. Maybe combine the lounge with the open forum. Suppossedly I am getting a pass to fish Sat at noon at PLO on a boat and then Sun at SPSP. Course, I may not be able to afford the GAS!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

My life and wife(LOL) do not make fishing as accessible anymore, new home, little league, karate and work make it tough..soon i'll be on the water. My annual trek to OBX is just 6 weeks away and I will be plankin' it every morning. Keep up the reports I really enjoy them guys!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, F..... it I say. Am heading out and going to try and "catch" instead of just fish various spots around the Island here.

Upon my return, I'll get you a fish or no fish report, but the sun is out, the tides aren't right, rods just sitting there wanting to get outside by the water, and I am off, so,

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to fish I go!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> . Maybe combine the lounge with the open forum.


Touch the Lounge and there will
be problems! BELIEVE THAT!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Talapia for the moderator for the Lounge!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> Talapia for the moderator for the Lounge!!!


No thanks... It's so much more fun when you are
not responsible for your actions!


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

I second CATMAN


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Catman, you've confused me--you say there should be fewer boards, then you turn around and say a freshwater board should be added. Make up your mind!  

The Lounge needs to stay as a separate forum, since lots of people don't want to see all the BS. They just want reports.

I'm sure it'll pick up, but this failed striper season really has put a hurting on the Md. board's posts.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*But Post Good and Bad*

By posting good and bad outings, others will know how things are going. Etc. I for one have not been out in over a month. But I plan to try my luck this Sunday possibly at IRI and maybe the Del. beaches. Next weekend, I may venture down to AI. I am still waiting to have my hidden hitch installed. I think I finally found a guy to drill the extra holes in my frame for me. Either way, Im going to AI next weekend, even if it means I have to reinstall the factory tow hooks.

Jeff


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

NB all the way!:--|


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*well*

this is the maryland/delaware forum but as for posting good or bad over in the FLA part I've been posting both positive and negative(recently negative) but as close as I live to the ocean and ICW and other salt, fresh, brackish water and being able to have a flexible schedule I don't fish nearly as much as I like. mostly I just bounce around the rest of the forums posting usless stuff try, right here


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*oh*

and if your changing the boards at all you should only be adding


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

Sooooooooooooo.... since this is for maryland reports, in the Maryland/Delaware Region board, I won't post that we've been catching blues from the sand on the DE coast.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

sand flea said:


> Catman, you've confused me--you say there should be fewer boards, then you turn around and say a freshwater board should be added. Make up your mind!
> 
> The Lounge needs to stay as a separate forum, since lots of people don't want to see all the BS. They just want reports.
> 
> I'm sure it'll pick up, but this failed striper season really has put a hurting on the Md. board's posts.


You noticed that did you. No we don't need a freshwater forum and I'll give you that one on the Lounge, however; the fact remains that there are fewer posters. We've lost so long time guys who kept it interesting. And as far as the decline in bay fish last years catch of rock exceeded what was proposed and this year is shaping up the same way. Color is any color you want, interest is decreasing and for that I feel bad about it. 

Maybe it's time to move on.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Postings*

It is also important to note that people should post bad and skunk reports as well as good days of fishing. Granted fish and come and go from one area to another, but if there were 5 days of skunks at IRI, I may reconsider the drive down on Saturday etc.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

The first yr I joined P&S I wanted to move to MD. There was always fishing reports about striper, trout blues, croaker.Then yall had a couple of bad yrs weather wise. I got into the trout for the first time this yr down here and i think yall are gonna have reports from the old days.Never used to hear about SPSP, it was always th Tank. They are coming.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Maybe this will be the year the Tank returns to days past. Hitting the Tank then was more of a social event than a fishing trip.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Sounds like a winner to me. I hope the Tank turns on this year.

Heading outatown to Asheville, NC next weekend to get the oldest daughter married off... then its back to the beach.

Been going through a fishing dought lately with life responsibilities ... but it doesn't look like I've missed much around here.  
.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Not for 'nothin*

but I've really enjoyed this year so far. Couple of 30"+ fish from shore and the assist on one ho'in.

I think there's some great opportunities right now. Possibility of a rock from shore at a couple of places in MD, blues/shad/flounder/couple of rock out in OC, shad/rock in the river here in DC,I know there's some hungry LM somewhere too.

Doesn't seem that dismal. Keep your head up guys.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Otter that's the kind of attitude we need more of. Like you this has been a successful season so far for me also and my boat isn't even in the water yet.  To date I've probably already caught in excess of 50 fish this season. You just got to go and look for them. Yea some have been freshwater but it's still fishin' and catchin' With the increase in fuel cost I anticipate doing a lot more fishing from the pier this season. One way or the other I'm still going to get my 100 days on the water and bust that 1000 fish mark.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

My current circumstances inhibit me getting on the water more than once a week. BUt I am not complaining. I try to treasure every moment I can get on the water. I have only been twice this year and both have been successes. I have yet to catch the elusive (for me that is) trophy but then again I can't get out enough to really give it a go. I may be doing alot of shore fishing too the way gas is too.

I am just excited to see my little one get som excited about fishing. I can't wait for her to have the strength to reel in her first fish by herself. That will probably make the whole season a success !! 

tight lines, calm seas, and cheaper gas !


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You know what the funny thing is? While reports from Md. have gone flat recently, the overall traffic to the site has *exploded* this month. P&S is now burning through almost twice the bandwidth it was a year ago this time.

So while there aren't as many posting, there are many more reading.

I suspect that by this fall, it'll be time for a move to yet another server. Ugh.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

sand flea said:


> You know what the funny thing is? While reports from Md. have gone flat recently, the overall traffic to the site has *exploded* this month. P&S is now burning through almost twice the bandwidth it was a year ago this time.
> 
> So while there aren't as many posting, there are many more reading.
> 
> I suspect that by this fall, it'll be time for a move to yet another server. Ugh.



I think all the MD fisher types have 
relocated to the lounge...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wow, I just looked at the post count. I remember when Va and MD were kneck and kneck in the post count...

I remember one drunking night when MD passed Va and I went in and deleted all my post on the MD board so Va could retake the lead. Ahh memories...


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*So True*



Talapia said:


> I think all the MD fisher types have
> relocated to the lounge...


HOWEVER WITH WARMER WEATHER HERE THERE WILL BE MORE CATCHES AND MORE POSTS SHOULD HOPEFULLY FOLLOW. PERSONALLY I FISH APRIL TO NOVEMBER. ALSO DUE TO JOB REQUIREMENTS I CAN ONLY FISH ON WEEKENDS I WISH I COULD FISH DURING THE WEEK LIKE SOME OF YOU GUYS  LOL MY TIMES COMING


----------

